# cameo plotter and its related issue!



## Frenzy Fashion (May 10, 2015)

Greetings!

I 'm seeking for help to get my problem solved that im using sillouhtte cameo plotter and using it quite well and working just fine for me but when i want to insert some of the images from photoshop or others designing software i can't cut as i desired and can't work properly i guess it's not compatible or something so what is the right way to insert pictures or image and cut it just as i want from the plotter please tell me i will be waiting for your answer with best advice .

Thanks and regards!
Fashion Frenzy


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

What I do to get my images over to the cameo is, save my image as a jpg, open cameo and reduce to half screen, open my file with the jpg in at half screen too, then drag the image from the file onto the cameo sheet. then trace etc as normal.


----------



## tommcana (Mar 24, 2015)

New image design in jpg and try a how to open that image.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Just open your silhouette program. make the window half screen size.
open your image folder. make it half size so you can see both windows.
drag your image onto the silhouette page. job done


----------



## Frenzy Fashion (May 10, 2015)

Dear all,

Thank you guys for your time and guidance its very helpful for me as i was going nowhere till i get this advice now pretty much on my way. thanks once again!

Fashion Frenzy


----------

